# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Θερμοσιφωνας δεν ζεσταινει

## thorik

Γεια σας κοινοτητα,

Εχω ενα θερμοσιφωνα σχετικα καινουριο ο οποιος ενω δουλευε κανονικα, ξαφνικα δεν ζεσταίνει νερό. Ισως να το εμφάνισε από τη στιγμή που έμεινε χωρίς παροχή νερού για λίγο όσο ήταν αναμέννος (και άδειος σχετικά από νερό).

Ο θερμοσίφωνας όταν ανάβει κάνει τον κλασσικό θόρυβο αν πας κοντά (σαν βράσιμο) για λίγο και μετά σιγά σιγά σταματαει αυτος ο θορυβος και τελικα δεν ζεσταινει νερό. Το λαμπάκι παραμένει αναμένο και δεν πεφτει καμια ασφαλεια. Καμια ιδεα??

ευχαριστω..

----------


## moutoulos

> ... Ισως να το εμφάνισε από τη στιγμή που έμεινε χωρίς παροχή νερού για λίγο όσο ήταν αναμέννος (και άδειος σχετικά από νερό).


Αν έμεινε χωρίς νερό, με αναμμένη την αντίστασή του, 99% αυτή έχει καεί ...

----------


## thorik

Και τι κανω? το ανοιγω την βγαζω?θα καταλαβω κατι απο την αντισταση? μπορω να αγορασω απο καπου ανταλακτικο?

----------


## xmaze

Χωρίς νερό πως έμεινε;  Αν κοπει η παροχη δεν αδειαζει.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Γεια σας κοινοτητα,
> 
> Εχω ενα θερμοσιφωνα σχετικα καινουριο ο οποιος ενω δουλευε κανονικα, ξαφνικα δεν ζεσταίνει νερό. Ισως να το εμφάνισε από τη στιγμή που έμεινε χωρίς παροχή νερού για λίγο όσο ήταν αναμέννος (και άδειος σχετικά από νερό).
> 
> Ο θερμοσίφωνας όταν ανάβει κάνει τον κλασσικό θόρυβο αν πας κοντά (σαν βράσιμο) για λίγο και μετά σιγά σιγά σταματαει αυτος ο θορυβος και τελικα δεν ζεσταινει νερό. Το λαμπάκι παραμένει αναμένο και δεν πεφτει καμια ασφαλεια. Καμια ιδεα??
> 
> ευχαριστω..


 << Εχω ενα θερμοσιφωνα σχετικα καινουριο ο οποιος ενω δουλευε κανονικα, ξαφνικα δεν ζεσταίνει νερό. Ισως να το εμφάνισε από τη στιγμή που έμεινε χωρίς παροχή νερού για λίγο όσο ήταν αναμέννος (και άδειος σχετικά από νερό). >>
Μέχρι δω κάπως…………. (*) καλά.

<< Ο θερμοσίφωνας όταν ανάβει κάνει τον κλασσικό θόρυβο αν πας κοντά (σαν βράσιμο) για λίγο και μετά σιγά σιγά σταματαει αυτος ο θορυβος και τελικα δεν ζεσταινει νερό. Το λαμπάκι παραμένει αναμένο και δεν πεφτει καμια ασφαλεια.>>
Εδώ κάπου μπερδεύεται το πράγμα, θέλω να πω δεν γίνεται να συνυπάρχουν: α) << Ο θερμοσίφωνας όταν ανάβει κάνει τον κλασσικό θόρυβο αν πας κοντά (σαν βράσιμο)>>και β) << Το λαμπάκι παραμένει αναμένο και δεν πεφτει καμια ασφαλεια >> ή καλύτερα αν συνυπάρχουν τα α, και β τρέξε να παίξεις τζόκερ έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις.

Κάπως ………….  (*)  Με τη σωστή επιλογή θερμοσίφωνα ως προς την οριζόντια ή κατακόρυφη τοποθέτηση, και την βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής που πρέπει να έχει ο θερμοσίφωνας ποτέ μένει άδειος από νερό, εκτός από εσκεμμένη ενέργεια ή διάτρηση.

----------


## thorik

Ο θερμοσιφωνας ηταν να συνδεθει στον λεβητα παραλληλα με το boiler αλλα δεν συνδεθηκε σωστα στην αρχη οποτε ζεστανε μια φορα νερο και στη συνεχεια οταν αδειασε (από ζεστο νερο) δεν ξαναγεμισε ( γιαυτο κ επεσε η πιεση του νερου κ το καταλαβαμε..)

Παρολαυτα οντως τωρα δεν σβηνει το λαμπακι και δεν ζεσταινει νερο,οπως κ δεν ακουγεται αυτο το "βρασιμο" για πανω απο 10 δευτερολεπτα..

----------


## xmaze

Δεν ξέρω, το μόνο που σκέφτομαι απλοϊκά, ειναι να παρατηρήσεις το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ, αν όταν ανάβεις το Θ/Φ για πχ 20 λεπτά η κατανάλωση αυξάνεται και μόλις τον κλείσεις όλα επανερχονται στην κανονική τους λειτουργία. Απο εκεί και πέρα είτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα ηλεκτολογικό είτε το νερό ζεστένεται και απλά παραμένει μέσα.

----------


## thorik

Αν ανοιξω την αντισταση θα καταλαβω κατι??

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Αν ανοιξω την αντισταση θα καταλαβω κατι??


 Καλημέρα.
Θοδωρή δώσε μου ευχέρεια χρόνου, γιατί μετά από το 6 μήνυμά σου πιθανόν να έχουμε διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.

----------


## selectronic

Αυτό το ότι «δουλεύει» (???) για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα με μπερδεύει…

  Πάντως όπως είπαν και πιο πάνω, μάλλον πας για άλλη αντίσταση.

----------


## dalai

το πιο πωστο ειναι να δεις το ρολοι.Βαλε ενα ανθρωπο στην ασφαλεια να την ανοιξει.πανε κατω στο ρολοι και δες οταν ανοιγει τι κανει. Αν γυριζει  τοτε ειναι ΟΚ η αντισταση.Αν σταματαει ομως να γυριζει μετα απο λιγα λεπτα,τοτε εχει προβλημα ο θερμοστατης. Αν γυριζει συνεχεια τοτε θεσ υδραυλικο

----------


## Danza

Το ενδεχόμενο να έχει κολλήσει ο θερμοστάτης?

Γιατί ο φίλος λέει οτι στην αρχή ακούγεται ένα "βράσιμο" μέσα οπότε το νερό το ζεσταίνει και μετά σταματάει, αν είχε καμμένη αντίσταση δεν θα έκανε τίποτα πιστεύω....

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Καλημέρα.
> Θοδωρή δώσε μου ευχέρεια χρόνου, γιατί μετά από το 6 μήνυμά σου πιθανόν να έχουμε διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.


 Καλησπέρα.
Θοδωρής (*thorik* ) ακούει; ή μας έχει συνδέσει………………………..του

----------


## manolis ts

οταν καει απο ελειψη νερου η αντισταση σκαει ανοιγει γιαυτο ακουγεται θορυβος ερχεται σε επαφη με το νερο το ρευμα αν υπηρχε διακοπτης διαροης θα τον εριχνε κανονικα

----------


## thorik

Λοιπον, ο θερμοστατης θεωρω οτι δουλευει κανονικα, γυρνωντας τη βιδουλα στις θερμοκρασιες αριστερα-δεξια κανει το κλικ και αναβει το λαμπακι. αν το ξαναστριψω προς χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες σβηνει το λαμπακι. αν περιμενω τωρα με σβηστο λαμπακι 15 δευτερολεπτα πες και μετα ξαναανοιξω τον θερμοστατη ,τοτε ακουγεται αυτο το βρασιμο που σιγα σιγα χανεται..

Ναι αυτο με το ρολοι θα μπορουσα να το ελεγξω..

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Θοδωρή σαν αρχή θα ήθελα να σου πω, πως χάρηκα που σε πήρα μάτι μετά την πολύωρη απουσία σου, επίσης θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσεις – αν το κρίνεις σκόπιμο – σ΄αυτό: 
<<  ξαφνικα δεν ζεσταίνει νερό >> τι εννοείς ανοίγεις τη στρόφιγγα του ζεστού και γιοκ νερό, η ανοίγεις τη στρόφιγγα του ζεστού και έχεις κρύο νερό, και αυτό σε ρωτώ με αφορμή το 6 μήνυμά σου του οποίου το  περιεχόμενο δεν ανέφερες στο 1 μήνυμα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## thorik

Καταρχας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας!!

Οταν λεω ξαφνικα δεν ζεσταινει νερο εννοω οτι ναι μεν τρεχει νερο (γιατι τα υδραυλικα τωρα ειναι σωστα) αλλα τρεχει κρυο ΚΑΙ το θερμομετρο πανω στον θερμοσιφωνα δεν ανεβαινει καθολου.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Θοδωρή και πάλι αν - το κρίνεις σκόπιμο –  πες μου:
Α)Έχεις ΔΔΕ (ηλεκτροπληξίας); Και αν ναι έχει ποτέ πέσει και να μην έχεις καθόλου ρεύμα στο σπίτι;
Β) Μπορείς -χωρίς να δια τρέχεις κίνδυνο - να δεις; το λαμπάκι που ανάβει γυρνώντας το θερμοστάτη είναι συνδεδεμένο στην αντίσταση ή κάπου αλλού.

Γ) Έκανες το test που σου πρότεινε ο φίλος μας Νίκος στο 11 μήνυμα; Και αν ναι τι παρατήρησες;

----------


## thorik

Α)Ναι εχω διακοπτη ηλεκτροπληξιας και εχει πεσει κατα καιρούς (χωρις τον θερμοσιφωνα εννοω,για αλλους λογους)
B)Το λαμπάκι συνδεεται οπως βλεπεις στην φωτο παρακατω.θα ελεγα οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενο στην αντισταση!
Γ)δεν εκανα το τεστ ακομα γιατι πρεπει να στειλω καποιον να κοιταει το ρολοι .θα το κανω ομως
IMG_1200.jpg

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Α)
> Γ)δεν εκανα το τεστ ακομα γιατι πρεπει να στειλω καποιον να κοιταει το ρολοι .θα το κανω ομως
> IMG_1200.jpg


 <<δεν εκανα το τεστ >>
Ας περιμένομε και αυτό, ωστόσο – μήπως χρειαστεί – ανάρτησε και ένα σκίτσο των υδραυλικών δηλ θερμοσίφωνας – mpoiler με τις τυχόν βάνες και αντεπίσροφα

----------


## thorik

Παιδια εκανα το τεστ:

Οταν σηκωνω την ασφαλεια κανει ενα γρηγορο γυρισμα η ροδελα του ρολογιου αλλα σε 1-2 δευτερολεπτα επιστρεφει στον προηγουμενο ρυθμο του + ενα 10% ας πουμε.
Δοκιμασα εντωμεταξυ το ιδιο πραγμα με ενα αλλο θερμοσιφωνο (μικροτερο κιολας) σε αλλο σημειο του σπιτιου που δουλευει και απτη στιγμη που το ανοιγα το ρολοι γυρνουσε γρηγορα.

Αρα να συμπερανω οτι εχει προβλημα η αντισταση του?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Παιδια εκανα το τεστ:
> 
> 
> Αρα να συμπερανω οτι εχει προβλημα η αντισταση του?


 Προφανώς ναι, ίσως έπεσες σε σπάνια περίπτωση, οι αντιστάσεις συνήθως όταν παρουσιάσουν διακοπή η διακοπή είναι μόνιμη, εγώ προσωπικά σ΄αυτή τη ειδικά την περίπτωση που είναι χρονοβόρα η αλλαγή της αντίστασης, θα έκανα και την τελευταία δοκιμή, δηλ θα παράκαμπτα τον θερμοστάτη με κάποιον τρόπο, θα τροφοδοτούσα τον θερμ/να για 5  minκαι θα έβλεπα τα αποτελέσματα.
Υ/Γ Δεν γνωρίζω αν εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό, εκτιμάς τις δυνατότητες σου και ανάλογα πράττεις.

----------


## thorik

Οκ θα κανω κι αυτο! καταλαβα τι πρεπει να κανω ναι.
Θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα.
Και οντως δεν δουλεψει και ετσι τι κανω?πουλανε καπου αντισταση?

Χρονοβορο μπορει να ειναι αλλα απτο να παιρνεις καινουριο θερμοσιφωνα?

----------


## selectronic

Αντίσταση θα βρεις, αλλά θα ανοίξεις τον θερμοσίφωνα για να μπει-βγει!! *Πρέπει να τον αδειάσεις πρώτα*, μην αρχίσεις και λύνεις τις βίδες αμέσως γιατί θα κολυμπήσεις  :Lol:

----------


## stafidas

Πω πω ανοιξες δουλειές... νερά, αντίσταση, ανόδιο (με την ευκαιρία), τσιμούχες, καθάρισμα... Καλό ξεμπέρδεμμα  :Huh:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Οκ θα κανω κι αυτο! καταλαβα τι πρεπει να κανω ναι. Θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα. Χρονοβορο μπορει να ειναι αλλα απτο να παιρνεις καινουριο θερμοσιφωνα?Και οντως δεν δουλεψει και ετσι τι κανω?πουλανε καπου αντισταση?


  Η αγορά της αντίστασης δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολεί και στα περίπτερα την βρίσκεις που λέει ο λόγος με 10-12 €   Υ/Γ μην παραλήψεις να συνδέσεις και το λαμπάκι – ίσως χρειαστεί-.

----------


## soulhealer

απλά όταν ανοίξεις το καπάκι της αντίστασης (13 άρες βίδες ) πρόσεχε γιατί από κει θα βγεί όλο το νερό που έχει μέσα ο θερμοσίφων.. και πριν το κάνεις κλείσε την βάνα παροχής νερού προς το θερμοσίφωνο γιατί αλλιώς θα κολυμπήσεις στο νερό.. παρόμοια περίπτωση με καμμένη αντίσταση είχα κι εγώ άναβα τον θερμοσίφωνο (πάλι είχε ξεμείνει από νερό κάποια σωλήνα είχε τρυπήσει) και επειδή έχω βάλει χρονοπρόγραμμα άναψε ο θερμοσίφωνας και κάηκε η αντίσταση χωρίς όμως να ρίχνει κάποια ασφάλεια ή το διαρροής.. άλλαξα αντίσταση και όλα ΟΚ

----------


## selectronic

Από τις φωτό τον βλέπω φρέσκο τον θερμοσίφωνα, άρα εύκολο θα είναι. *Πρώτα κατέβασε την ασφάλεια του θερμοσίφωνα!!!*( και τον γενικό αν μπορείς χωρίς φως).  Άδειασε τον θερμοσίφωνα πρώτα (είναι λίγο ιστορία) και τις βίδες βγάλε τις με πολύγωνο καλύτερα, γιατί αν κλωτσήσει καμία…

  Αν βγάλεις και χούφτες άλατα, μην φοβηθείς.

----------


## thorik

Θα με τρελλάνει αυτη η συσκευη..

Βγαζοντας το θερμοστατη και συνδεοντας απευθειας την αντισταση εκανε κατι καινουριους θορυβους παλι σαν βρασιμο αλλα για ωρα.μια ακουγοταν μια οχι, νερο δεν ζεστανε παντως για τα 12 λεπτα που τον αφησα (παραπανω φοβηθηκα). αυριο θα τον κατεβασω.. καποιος να μου πει αν εχει νοημα να τον ανοιξω..δηλαδη ποσο εχει μια αντισταση και αν θα βρω?

----------


## sv4lqcnik

:Cool:  πρωτα απολα ηρεμησε 
αφου εβγαλες εκτος τον θερμοστατη και σου κανει τα ιδια κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο η αντισταση βγηκε στην συνταξη :Smile: .
μην λυπασαι τα δεκα με δεκαπεντε ευρω που θα κοστισει αν καταφερεις και την αλλαξεις εσυ .
αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει με το αθλημα και δεν θελεις να ασχοληθεις μην κανεις τιποτα απο τα παρακατω και φωναξε τεχνικο'
1 εφοδιασου με ενα λαστιχο ποτισματος ισα ισα να μπαινει στην σωληνα 1/2 ιντσας εξωτερικης διαμετρου και μηκους οσο χρειαστει να φτασει στην λεκανη της τουαλετας για το αδειασμα του θερμοσιφωνα 
2* κλεισε την ασφαλεια του θερμοσιφωνα στον ηλεκτρικο πινακα και ξεσυνδεσε τα καλωδια*
3 *κλεισε την παροχη νερου προς τον θερμοσιφωνα* 
4 ξεβιδωσε το σπιραλ η τον σωληνα που τροφοδοτει με κρυο νερο τον θερμοσιφωνα 
5 ξεβιδωσε την αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα εκτονωσης πιεσης (ενα ασημι εξαρτημα σε σχημα σταυρου η ταυ και προσαρμοσε το λαστιχο στον σωληνα
6 ξεβιδωσε το σπιραλ η τον σωληνα εξοδου του ζεστου νερου προς την εγκατασταση για να παιρνει αερα αν αρχισει να αδειαζει το νερο εισαι σε καλο δρομο και δεν θα κανεις ταρζανιες του τυπου κρυου ντους ' αλιως εφοδιασου με ενα συρμα και βαλτο μεσα στην σωληνα του κρυου νερου του θερμοσιφωνα για να διωχνεις τα αλατα που εχουν μαζευτει γυρω του 
7 αφου εχει σταματησει να τρεχει τοτε το πιο πολυ νερο εχει αδειασει ' και ηρθε η ωρα της επεμβασης για ξεβιδωμα της αντιστασης **** εδω πρεπει να εφοδιαστεις η να στραβωσεις ενα γερμανικο - ισιο κλειδι -νουμερο  αναλογα με την βιδα που ειναι βιδωμενη η φλαντζα για κοντρα ' να μην γυρναει το παξιμαδι τρελα 
****χρησιμη σημειωση οι αντιστασεις ειναι δυο ειδων μια με στρογκυλη φλαντζα με εξι η οκτω βιδες η αλιως αλφα ωμεγα ---η οβαλ με μια βιδα στο κεντρο η αλιως ελκο ****

η στρογκυλη φλαντζοτη αντισταση  βγαινει πανευκολα -αλλα η οβαλ θα σε δυσκολεψει ελαφρος αλλα με ηρεμια και σκεψη θα καταφερεις  να την βγαλης χωρις μεγαλο παιδεμα .
αυτα τα ολιγα για την αλλαγη της αντιστασης σελφ σερβις

----------


## xmaze

> Προφανώς ναι, ίσως έπεσες σε σπάνια περίπτωση, οι αντιστάσεις συνήθως όταν παρουσιάσουν διακοπή η διακοπή είναι μόνιμη, εγώ προσωπικά σ΄αυτή τη ειδικά την περίπτωση που είναι χρονοβόρα η αλλαγή της αντίστασης, θα έκανα και την τελευταία δοκιμή, δηλ θα παράκαμπτα τον θερμοστάτη με κάποιον τρόπο, θα τροφοδοτούσα τον θερμ/να για 5  minκαι θα έβλεπα τα αποτελέσματα.
> Υ/Γ Δεν γνωρίζω αν εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό, εκτιμάς τις δυνατότητες σου και ανάλογα πράττεις.


Για μένα λάθος μεγάλο γιατί δεν επισυμαίνεις πόσο σημαντικός είναι ο χρόνος, χωρίς θερμοστάτη κατά την γνώμη μου είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Για μένα λάθος μεγάλο γιατί δεν επισυμαίνεις πόσο σημαντικός είναι ο χρόνος, χωρίς θερμοστάτη κατά την γνώμη μου είναι επικίνδυνο.


 << Για μένα λάθος >> 
Για σένα ναι, για μένα όχι δεν το έγραψα αβασάνιστα έλαβα στα υπ΄όψη :
Α)  Το μέγεθος του θερμοσίφωνα ( μεγαλύτερος των 60 λίτρων ).
Β)  Τη ισχύ της αντίστασης ( όχι μεγαλύτερη από 4 Kwatt )
Γ)   Τη θερμοκρασία του νερού προ της τροφοδότησης της αντίστασης ( 35° C ) στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.
Δ ) Την ύπαρξη ασφαλιστικής διάταξης (για τις ακραίες περιπτώσεις)
Και εκτίμησα πως σε 5  min η θερμοκρασία δεν θα φτάσει σε επικίνδυνα  όρια.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=sv4lqcnik;475051] :Cool:  πρωτα απολα ηρεμησε  αφου

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> πρωτα απολα ηρεμησε 
> αφου εβγαλες εκτος τον θερμοστατη και σου κανει τα ιδια κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο η αντισταση βγηκε στην συνταξη.
> μην λυπασαι τα δεκα με δεκαπεντε ευρω που θα κοστισει αν καταφερεις και την αλλαξεις εσυ .
> αν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει με το αθλημα και δεν θελεις να ασχοληθεις μην κανεις τιποτα απο τα παρακατω και φωναξε τεχνικο'
> 1 εφοδιασου με ενα λαστιχο ποτισματος ισα ισα να μπαινει στην σωληνα 1/2 ιντσας εξωτερικης διαμετρου και μηκους οσο χρειαστει να φτασει στην λεκανη της τουαλετας για το αδειασμα του θερμοσιφωνα 
> 2* κλεισε την ασφαλεια του θερμοσιφωνα στον ηλεκτρικο πινακα και ξεσυνδεσε τα καλωδια*
> 3 *κλεισε την παροχη νερου προς τον θερμοσιφωνα* 
> 4 ξεβιδωσε το σπιραλ η τον σωληνα που τροφοδοτει με κρυο νερο τον θερμοσιφωνα 
> 5 ξεβιδωσε την αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα εκτονωσης πιεσης (ενα ασημι εξαρτημα σε σχημα σταυρου η ταυ και προσαρμοσε το λαστιχο στον σωληνα
> ...


 Σίγουρα έκανες μια πολύ καλή περιγραφή του τρόπου αδειάσματος του θερμ/να,
Συμπληρωματικά και μόνο θα προσθέσω
<< 3 *κ**λεισε την παροχη νερου προς τον θερμοσιφωνα** >>*
*Θα πρόσθετα και τις στρόφιγκες του ζεστού*

<< 6 ξεβιδωσε το σπιραλ η τον σωληνα εξοδου του ζεστου νερου προς την εγκατασταση για να παιρνει αερα >>
Μπορεί να μην χρειαστεί αν ανοίγοντας τις στρόφιγκες του ζεστού έχεις ροή νερού από το λάστιχο.

----------


## -nikos-

> Θα με τρελλάνει αυτη η συσκευη..
> 
> Βγαζοντας το θερμοστατη και συνδεοντας απευθειας την αντισταση εκανε κατι καινουριους θορυβους παλι σαν βρασιμο αλλα για ωρα.μια ακουγοταν μια οχι, νερο δεν ζεστανε παντως για τα 12 λεπτα που τον αφησα (παραπανω φοβηθηκα). αυριο θα τον κατεβασω.. καποιος να μου πει αν εχει νοημα να τον ανοιξω..δηλαδη ποσο εχει μια αντισταση και αν θα βρω?


εφωσον δεν ζεστανε καθολου το νερο στα 12λεπτα μαλον η αντισταση θελει αντικατασταση 
αλλα με προβληματισε το εξις =''Βγαζοντας το θερμοστατη και συνδεοντας απευθειας την αντισταση εκανε κατι καινουριους θορυβους παλι σαν βρασιμο αλλα για ωρα''

αυτο ισως να σημενει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις και τον θερμοστατη
και εξιγουμαι= ο θερμοστατης εχει μεσα ενα εξτρα διακοπτακι που ενεργοποιητε με την 
υγρασια δηλ εχει ενα κοματακι υδροφιλο υλικο που φουσκωνει απο αυξημενη υγρασια και διακοπτει
το κυκλωμα για να αποφευγεται η ηλεκτροπληξια σε περιπτοση διαροης νερου.
σε εσενα οταν συνδεσες απευθιας λιτουργισε διαφωρετικα απο οτι με τον θερμοστατη οπωτε 
μαλον....θα δωσεις κατι παραπανω,,,,,
τουλαχιστον δεν θα χρειαστει να αγωρασεις και ανωδιο [θα βαλεις το παλιο αφου ειναι καινουριο]
-
υγ, για να παρεις αντισταση πρεπει να πας για δειγμα την παλια γιατι υπαρχουν τουλαχιστον 10 διαφωρετικοι τυποι αντιστασης.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Θα με τρελλάνει αυτη η συσκευη..
> 
> Βγαζοντας το θερμοστατη και συνδεοντας απευθειας την αντισταση εκανε κατι καινουριους θορυβους παλι σαν βρασιμο αλλα για ωρα.μια ακουγοταν μια οχι, νερο δεν ζεστανε παντως για τα 12 λεπτα που τον αφησα (παραπανω φοβηθηκα). αυριο θα τον κατεβασω.. καποιος να μου πει αν εχει νοημα να τον ανοιξω..δηλαδη ποσο εχει μια αντισταση και αν θα βρω?


 <<αζοντας το θερμοστατη και συνδεοντας απευθειας την αντισταση εκανε κατι καινουριους θορυβους παλι σαν βρασιμο αλλα για ωρα.μια ακουγοταν μια όχι >>
Απ΄ότι κατάλαβα η συμπεριφορά της αντίστασης διαφοροποιήθηκε και αν ναι ίσως πρέπει – αν δεν σου είναι πολύ απαραίτητος ο θερμ/νας – να εξεταστούν και άλλες εκδοχές.
<< αυριο θα τον κατεβασω >>
Για να αλλάξεις αντίσταση δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τον κατεβάσεις ( αν αποφασίσεις ) βλέπε σχετικά μηνύματα.
Προς το παρόν και μέχρι το βράδυ λόγο υποχρεώσεων θα σταματήσω.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> εφωσον δεν ζεστανε καθολου το νερο στα 12λεπτα μαλον η αντισταση θελει αντικατασταση 
> αλλα με προβληματισε το εξις =''Βγαζοντας το θερμοστατη και συνδεοντας απευθειας την αντισταση εκανε κατι καινουριους θορυβους παλι σαν βρασιμο αλλα για ωρα''
> 
> αυτο ισως να σημενει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις και τον θερμοστατη
> και εξιγουμαι= ο θερμοστατης εχει μεσα ενα εξτρα διακοπτακι που ενεργοποιητε με την 
> υγρασια δηλ εχει ενα κοματακι υδροφιλο υλικο που φουσκωνει απο αυξημενη υγρασια και διακοπτει
> το κυκλωμα για να αποφευγεται η ηλεκτροπληξια σε περιπτοση διαροης νερου.
> σε εσενα οταν συνδεσες απευθιας λιτουργισε διαφωρετικα απο οτι με τον θερμοστατη οπωτε 
> μαλον....θα δωσεις κατι παραπανω,,,,,
> ...


 <<θερμοστατης εχει μεσα ενα εξτρα διακοπτακι που ενεργοποιητε με την 
υγρασια δηλ εχει ενα κοματακι υδροφιλο υλικο που φουσκωνει απο αυξημενη υγρασια και διακοπτει
το κυκλωμα για να αποφευγεται η ηλεκτροπληξια σε περιπτοση διαροης νερου.>>
Πάλι την πέταξες.

----------

FILMAN (22-11-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> <<θερμοστατης εχει μεσα ενα εξτρα διακοπτακι που ενεργοποιητε με την 
> υγρασια δηλ εχει ενα κοματακι υδροφιλο υλικο που φουσκωνει απο αυξημενη υγρασια και διακοπτει
> το κυκλωμα για να αποφευγεται η ηλεκτροπληξια σε περιπτοση διαροης νερου.>>
> Πάλι την πέταξες.


γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??

πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??
> 
> πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,


 γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??

πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,
γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??

πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,

<< Προς το παρόν και μέχρι το βράδι λόγο υποχρεώσεων θα σταματήσω.>> 
Από το 36 μήνυμα.

----------


## -nikos-

> γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??
> 
> πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,
> γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??
> 
> πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,
> 
> << Προς το παρόν και μέχρι το βράδι λόγο υποχρεώσεων θα σταματήσω.>> 
> Από το 36 μήνυμα.


αντε ρε μακακα μεχρι το βραδι να ανοιξεις και κανενα θερμοστατη ναδεις πως ειναι μεσα
 :hahahha:

----------


## xmaze

> << Για μένα λάθος >> 
> Για σένα ναι, για μένα όχι δεν το έγραψα αβασάνιστα έλαβα στα υπ΄όψη :
> Α)  Το μέγεθος του θερμοσίφωνα ( μεγαλύτερος των 60 λίτρων ).
> Β)  Τη ισχύ της αντίστασης ( όχι μεγαλύτερη από 4 Kwatt )
> Γ)   Τη θερμοκρασία του νερού προ της τροφοδότησης της αντίστασης ( 35° C ) στη χειρότερη περίπτωση.
> Δ ) Την ύπαρξη ασφαλιστικής διάταξης (για τις ακραίες περιπτώσεις)
> Και εκτίμησα πως σε 5  min η θερμοκρασία δεν θα φτάσει σε επικίνδυνα  όρια.


Εννοώ οτι δεν ειπες: ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οχι πάνω απο 5 λεπτά, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΊΝΔΥΝΟ!!! 
Αντε γιατί ούτε να μιλήσουμε δεν μπορούμε και το παίζεται παν επιστήμονες!!!

----------


## antonis_p

Πριν τα λύσεις όλα δεν μπορείς να δεις με ένα πολύμετρο την αντίσταση;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα. 
Με αυτό το μήνυμα δε θα κάνω προσπάθεια να δώσω λύση στο παρόν θέμα, έπαψε πλέον να έχει για μένα ενδιαφέρον.
Θα εκφράσω όμως την πικρία μου προς το δημιουργό (*) του θέματος 
Που ενώ ασχοληθήκαμε 10 -15 μέλη με αυτόν, δεν είχε την ευαισθησία να δώσει μια απάντηση τύπου:
΄΄ Έχω άλλες απασχολήσεις, όταν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία θα επανέλθω ΄΄.
΄΄ Η βλάβη έχει αποκατασταθεί ΄΄
΄΄ Δε σας γουστάρω με τις μ@ που λέτε ΄΄ 
( δημιουργό (*) ) Και δεν είναι ο μόνος, -αφορμή μου έδωσε ο Θοδωρής (*thorik* ) – έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλά μέλη ακολουθούν την ίδια τακτική, η οποία δεν αρμόζει σε ένα Forym, και ειδικότερα σ΄αυτό.
  Θα κάνω λοιπόν έκλυση να εξαλειφθούν αυτές οι τακτικές ή τουλάχιστον να μετριαστούν.

----------


## FILMAN

> γιατι δεν εχει?? η γιατι δεν το γνωριζεις ??
> 
> πολυ δασκαλος το παιζεις αλλα δεν λες τιποτα,,,,,


Σε αντίθεση με σένα τον ταπεινό που τα λες όλα... Ρε αυτά είναι στρατιωτικά μυστικά, μη τα βγάζεις στη φόρα! Από μένα μια συμβουλή: Κόψε τις πολλές ταινίες γιατί έχεις κάψει τον εγκέφαλό σου.

----------


## thorik

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Με τις οδηγίες εβγαλα την αντισταση, την αντικατεστησα και ολα καλα!!!

Η αντισταση ηταν σε ενα σημειο φαγωμενη,σχεδον κομμενη..

----------

